
Exploring the Secrets of Soothing Spaceship Sound - apo
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/exploring-the-secrets-of-soothing-spaceship-sound
======
tiplus
"Snell’s Youtube channel advertises many of the ship sounds he has collected
as a sort of relaxing white noise for the geek set"

It works! :-) how cool...

